# DIY Gravity/Protein Deer Feeder......Ideas needed....



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Im interested in building one of these myself, anyone have any suggestions or ideas of what would be the best way to do one....I've looked at BossBuck, my man, they a little expensive, although I'm sure there really nice...

Thanks!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Do a search here there have been several threads on this


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760192&highlight=diy+gravity+feeder

Here try this


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

scornedgrappler said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760192&highlight=diy+gravity+feeder
> 
> Here try this


That was what I was looking for...Thanks Fellows!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

3" pvc pipe about 4' long, use a coffee can for a lid, cut the bottom of pipe at a 45 degree angle and use ratchet straps to hold it to the tree.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

mdodraw29 said:


> 3" pvc pipe about 4' long, use a coffee can for a lid, cut the bottom of pipe at a 45 degree angle and use ratchet straps to hold it to the tree.











The only problem with what your talking about, is the freaking *****>>>>>CROWS>>>>SQUIRRELS>>>>>>etc...eat the heck out of my corn....Here you can see I already have something like you are talking about...This is why I was wanting to try a feeder like BossBuck, or a DIY version of it.....
Thanks


----------



## Ehoggard (Sep 20, 2012)

I have started using rice bran instead of corn....the deer love it and the varmints for the most part leave it alone


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I purchased a garbage can with lid from Lowes $17.00 (I believe it was 32 gallons, holds about 200lbs of corn. I drilled a 3" hole in the bottom and made a small platform for the can to sit on. The platform is tilted so the corn will flow better


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Ehoggard said:


> I have started using rice bran instead of corn....the deer love it and the varmints for the most part leave it alone


As far as the Rice Bran goes....any particular brand, , Southern States my local feed store, not sure if they will have it....any good place to order from on the internet?
Thanks....


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

ParkerBow said:


> I purchased a garbage can with lid from Lowes $17.00 (I believe it was 32 gallons, holds about 200lbs of corn. I drilled a 3" hole in the bottom and made a small platform for the can to sit on. The platform is tilted so the corn will flow better


Hey parker, I've tossed this same ideal around myself, Moultrie has the legs and brackets that I could attach to the can where I could get it up in the air.....69.00 dollars, then I could use PVC 3 way for the downspout and feed area for deer........Question is, if moisture would be a problem getting in after I would have to drill holes for the leg brackets that go on the side of can....

Just wondering....Thanks


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

look into feeding Bull Ration as well. We started using it instead of Rice Bran for the most part. It is cheaper and has better protein. It has cotton seed hulls, rice bran, crushed corn, protein pellets, dried molassess, and i think soybean meal in it so it has a little bit of everything. We mix it 2 bags bull ration to one bag corn just so it will flow through the feeder good. They love the stuff. Im trying to get a pic of one of our gravity feeders we built to show you guys. They work really well


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

HoytHunter05 said:


> look into feeding Bull Ration as well. We started using it instead of Rice Bran for the most part. It is cheaper and has better protein. It has cotton seed hulls, rice bran, crushed corn, protein pellets, dried molassess, and i think soybean meal in it so it has a little bit of everything. We mix it 2 bags bull ration to one bag corn just so it will flow through the feeder good. They love the stuff. Im trying to get a pic of one of our gravity feeders we built to show you guys. They work really well


Would love to see a pic of ya's gravity feeders....and thanks for the info....Much Appreciated!


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

@HoytHunter- Is the medicated version the only one available?


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

Creeks N Ridges said:


> Would love to see a pic of ya's gravity feeders....and thanks for the info....Much Appreciated!


Im trying to get my dad to send me a pic. I had a bunch of trail cam pics on my other phone but got a new one and havent transferred my pics yet.


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

deerjitsu said:


> @HoytHunter- Is the medicated version the only one available?


what are you referring to as Medicated Version? the bull ration?


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

HoytHunter05 said:


> what are you referring to as Medicated Version? the bull ration?


I believe he is....


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im not sure what Medicated Bull Ration is.. we just buy it at the co-op in the 40lb bags. But here are a few pics of the feeders we use... they hold about 200lbs if i remember correctly.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

HoytHunter05 said:


> Im not sure what Medicated Bull Ration is.. we just buy it at the co-op in the 40lb bags. But here are a few pics of the feeders we use... they hold about 200lbs if i remember correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

haha i like your comment boxes... but the barrel is just a 35g plastic barrel with a metal lid (gotta keep the feed dry or is will sour fast). The lower part is stove flew pipe... I want to say it is 8" necked down into 6". I think my dad was saying on the next ones he makes he wants to do 10" into 8" so it will feed better. The bottom part was made by my cousin (works at a metal shop) We have a standard funnel on the inside like most feeders have so the food will flow good.


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

HoytHunter05 said:


> haha i like your comment boxes... but the barrel is just a 35g plastic barrel with a metal lid (gotta keep the feed dry or is will sour fast). The lower part is stove flew pipe... I want to say it is 8" necked down into 6". I think my dad was saying on the next ones he makes he wants to do 10" into 8" so it will feed better. The bottom part was made by my cousin (works at a metal shop) We have a standard funnel on the inside like most feeders have so the food will flow good.


all the piping is held together little sheet metal screws and then we go and silicone all the creases to keep moisture out. This pic doesnt show it but last year we added rain guards above the feed head bc sometimes the rain would blow in from the sides and get the food wet.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

HoytHunter05 said:


> haha i like your comment boxes... but the barrel is just a 35g plastic barrel with a metal lid (gotta keep the feed dry or is will sour fast). The lower part is stove flew pipe... I want to say it is 8" necked down into 6". I think my dad was saying on the next ones he makes he wants to do 10" into 8" so it will feed better. The bottom part was made by my cousin (works at a metal shop) We have a standard funnel on the inside like most feeders have so the food will flow good.


LOL, Thanks Man, I do a lot of photography on the side and I have a program that I can do stuff like this with....It's free if you would like to try it....Faststone Image Viewer is the name of the program I use for stuff like this....

On the feeder, thanks for your time in doing this, much appreciated....that was my main concern was moisture seeping in to the feed and causing it to sour....Otherwise it's a great design, Thanks for your time and help....

Oh,,, one more thing.......Do you have a problem with the squirrels eating or chewing the plastic barrel....


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

Creeks N Ridges said:


> On the feeder, thanks for your time in doing this, much appreciated....that was my main concern was moisture seeping in to the feed and causing it to sour....Otherwise it's a great design, Thanks for your time and help....


No problem, it is one of those things that is a trial and error thing. We have got it worked out now but we for sure had a learning in the early stages. For example, the bottom feed head is made out of sheet metal and it is very important to make sure it is heavy duty and not real flimsy because the first one we made we dumped in a whole bag of feed and the weight caused it to flex real bad and all the feed went to the ground... Back to the drawing board haha. Just the little things. But once your deer get used to it they will love it. During October when they are really packing on the fat, we will have em clean out 200+ pounds a week!!!


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

HoytHunter05 said:


> what are you referring to as Medicated Version? the bull ration?


Yeah I was. I just did a quick googley search for "bull ration" and the only thing that popped up was a medicated version by Stillwater Milling Company. I saw a recipe awhile back for home made mineral lick that said using anything medicated would be bad for the deer. I just wanna make sure that Im not doing any harm to em. But I also wanna have em nice and plump for hunting season. I get the shakes real bad while hunting and need as much mass to aim at as possible


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

deerjitsu said:


> Yeah I was. I just did a quick googley search for "bull ration" and the only thing that popped up was a medicated version by Stillwater Milling Company. I saw a recipe awhile back for home made mineral lick that said using anything medicated would be bad for the deer. I just wanna make sure that Im not doing any harm to em. But I also wanna have em nice and plump for hunting season. I get the shakes real bad while hunting and need as much mass to aim at as possible


Im not sure on the medicated stuff. Our bags dont say anything about it but we have been feeding it to them for several years and no mutations or anything :shade: but we have noticed the deer having more fat and better antler growth as well since we have started feeding it.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Thats it Im going to the feed store after work. Im gonna stock up.


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

We can get it here in AR for about $7.50/40lb bag... give or take. Cheaper than rice bran and corn at the moment. It may take your deer a little time to adjust to it but it has dried molasses in it and smells super sweet so it shouldnt take to long haha


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores.

Comes in 50 lb. bags at around $11.00, you need 1 bag 

2 parts trace mineral salt, the red and loose kind without the medications.

Comes in 50 lb. bags at around $5.00 you need 2 bags 

1 part stock salt, ice cream salt.

Comes in 50 lb. bags at around $2.00 you need 1 bag. 

Directions 

Use a 3 pound or similar size coffee can to use as your measure for each part of the mix. 

Mix all together well but not until you read to use, keep ingredients separate until ready to put to use. 

Dig or tear up a circle in the soil about 36 inches wide and about 6 inches deep. 

Mix your mineral mixture with the soil.


Maintenance 

Replenish in 6 months with fresh supply of mineral, and then each year there after.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

HoytHunter05 said:


> We can get it here in AR for about $7.50/40lb bag... give or take. Cheaper than rice bran and corn at the moment. It may take your deer a little time to adjust to it but it has dried molasses in it and smells super sweet so it shouldnt take to long haha


Just called my local feed store...Southern States....they don't have anything like that...But he does sale what he called Deer Corn......Corn with Mollasses......So will see!, Just got me a new Bushnell HD camera, and I'm chopping at the bits to get some photos.....First, I have to get me a better feeder made...


----------



## HoytHunter05 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oakley feed (based here in AR) is who supplies our bull ration. Not sure if yall can get that there or not.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

HoytHunter05 said:


> Oakley feed (based here in AR) is who supplies our bull ration. Not sure if yall can get that there or not.


No, Not here.....Do they have a website or anything, I'll see if I can order some?


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Creeks N Ridges said:


> Just called my local feed store...Southern States....they don't have anything like that...But he does sale what he called Deer Corn......Corn with Mollasses......So will see!, Just got me a new Bushnell HD camera, and I'm chopping at the bits to get some photos.....First, I have to get me a better feeder made...


Look around for a milling company or something like that. TSC and some other feed stores don't always carry it.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

bowbender300 said:


> 1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores.
> 
> Comes in 50 lb. bags at around $11.00, you need 1 bag
> 
> ...


Would this be safe to throw out of a spin feeder?


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

bowbender300 said:


> 1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores.
> 
> Comes in 50 lb. bags at around $11.00, you need 1 bag
> 
> ...


Thanks Man...


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Probably not. Should be used as a supplement along with a regular feeder


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

I do a 75/25 mix of corn and sweet feed. The deer love it around here.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

rockrollnload said:


> I do a 75/25 mix of corn and sweet feed. The deer love it around here.


I've always heard that sweet feed is bad for deer......because of there digestive system....But, I do not know, just have heard that...


----------



## anarchyhunter80 (Dec 11, 2011)

bowbender300 said:


> 1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores.
> 
> Comes in 50 lb. bags at around $11.00, you need 1 bag
> 
> ...


I do a similar recipe and use 1 part trace mineral salt, 1 part stock salt, 1 part di-calcium phosphate, and 1 part dried molasses. I had a spot last year at the back of my property that I hadn't replenished since last September still getting hit just last month.


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Alfalfa Hay Feeder :::I built a rack to go on a 55 gal. Barrel . You stack 1 barrel on top of the other & weld them together. Leave the removable lid on the top barrel & cut the bottom out of the second barrel. I made a square tubing rack to go on the bottom barrel that is adjustable up & down. This allows how much hay is showing or available & you can keep it high enough off of the ground so it is hard for the hogs to get to it . It keeps the Alfalfa hay dry & it's cheaper than package feed. The tripod legs need to be adjustable where you can get the hay to the desired height off of the ground .


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Red57 said:


> Alfalfa Hay Feeder :::I built a rack to go on a 55 gal. Barrel . You stack 1 barrel on top of the other & weld them together. Leave the removable lid on the top barrel & cut the bottom out of the second barrel. I made a square tubing rack to go on the bottom barrel that is adjustable up & down. This allows how much hay is showing or available & you can keep it high enough off of the ground so it is hard for the hogs to get to it . It keeps the Alfalfa hay dry & it's cheaper than package feed. The tripod legs need to be adjustable where you can get the hay to the desired height off of the ground .


got any pics of this one?


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

*deer feeder*

Look at BossBuck website, not sure how much you want to spend, but you can purchase just the bottom funnel portion and trough for $99. Use your own 50 gallon plastic drum, mount some legs and your set...a $350 feeder for little over $120. BossBuck was highly recommend but I really didn't want to fork out that kind of cash when I am capable of making something on my own. This was the way to go for me.....


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

I know that you had asked about gravity feeders but I'll tell you my plan. Home Depot has steel trash cans for about $25 and my local Wally world has Wild game Innovation spin feeders with timer for $35. Add in a few dollars for exterior plywood for a base and pvc legs and I think I can make a decent enough large spinner for less than $90. Afterwards you can always find a solar panel kit to add to it for about $25. Now I just need some expendable cash


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

tigers46 said:


> Look at BossBuck website, not sure how much you want to spend, but you can purchase just the bottom funnel portion and trough for $99. Use your own 50 gallon plastic drum, mount some legs and your set...a $350 feeder for little over $120. BossBuck was highly recommend but I really didn't want to fork out that kind of cash when I am capable of making something on my own. This was the way to go for me.....


Im trying now to find me a 30 gallon barrel/drum......as of now....I think I'm going to try and do just that.....Thanks Man!


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is a picture of what I did. Nothing fancey, but the deer love it.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

tigers46 said:


> View attachment 1645200
> Here is a picture of what I did. Nothing fancey, but the deer love it.


Just found me a 55 gallon plastic drum finally, picking it up today....after that Im going to order my other parts and throw this thing together, once I do, I will post photos......
Thanks Everyone!!


----------

